# Which sig looks nicest?



## crkdshad (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wondering. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2007)

They all look damn nice, but I picked the middle one.
But you should look more to the colors of the character, and use those colors better in your sig.

Who made them?


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the Metroid one best.


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> They all look damn nice, but I picked the middle one.
> But you should look more to the colors of the character, and use those colors better in your sig.
> 
> Who made them?



Thanks for the comments. I made them, by the way.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 2, 2007)

I chose the Metroid one because, its pretty and nice.


----------



## JPH (Nov 2, 2007)

They all look nice!
But the Metroid signature is the best, as you can tell.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 2, 2007)

The middle because of the font but if you took that and put in the first one that would be awesome.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not going to vote because I think they should be combined. I like the name font from the middle one, the background from the top one, and the beautiful coloring on the face on the bottom one. Although with the actual character I could go either way, but I like the FF13 character image the least of the bunch.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 2, 2007)

the first one because it is the nicest one, the background on the first one seem to match samus


----------

